
Intel will ship processors with integrated AMD graphics and memory - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/intel-will-ship-processors-with-integrated-amd-graphics-and-memory/
======
sliken
Original at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15635249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15635249)

